# Happy Birthday NickG



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope you have a horrible day Nick and get sweet prop making supplies!! Or lots of $ to buy/make them!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

have a great BDay


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy birthday Nick! Two b-days in one day. Must be a popular day to be born!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday NickG.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Nick.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

H A P P Y 
B I R T H D A Y


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Nick!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Nick, would like a birthday dance as well??? LoL


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday Nick! Hope you get some Halloween stuff!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a great birthday Nick!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear NickG!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Nick!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya NickG!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday nick


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Nick! Get any Halloween goodies for presents?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks everyone!

nope... no presents except for the one on my leg!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What is on your leg?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9838


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey NICK sorry i missed this man...Happy belated BIRTHDAY to you. I hope you had a great one.


----------

